# Drills for Survival



## dekiti (Feb 14, 2010)

Dekiti Tirsia Siradas being a blade oriented martial art has some unique drills to improve the reflex. Unlike a impact weapon like the stick, it take very little force for a edged (bladed) weapon to do serious damage.
Click here to continue


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 14, 2010)

I have to say I am a fan of quite of few of the Dekiti Tirsia Siradas drills and have incorporated them into my training.  Really good stuff and they help to build excellent reflexes!


----------



## K831 (Feb 14, 2010)

Cool vids. Thanks for posting!


----------

